# My fur and feather babies(alot of pics)



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

Here are my none rattie babies

First off Bella ,she is my border collie / black lab mix,i rescued her at 4 months,she is 3 years now this dog is a jumper,she lives to fly were working on agility now.


























Then there is Jazmin! she is my Staffordshire bull terrier /American pit bull terrier mix  i rescued this angel from death row,literally 30 minutes from being put down for no reason.She is perfect the most loving and cuddle bear iv ever met.We have had jazmin about 1 year now and is one of my kids lol,she loves bella and all her energy. these two are never a problem ,thankfully i have them trained to to my likingThis is jazmin

















































Then there is my two indoor pet pigeons jujubean and bunny

Bunny is my hen she is 3 years old and not positive on the breed but for sure owl pigeon of some sort,either way she is beautiful! i rescued her from a horrible life,its a long storyhere is bunny

























last but for sure not least Jujubean, he is my big male huge! lol he is a homer pigeon and now that hes full grown he is way bigger than bunny but she still loves him lol.jujubean was rescued at the age of 5 months and is now 9 months old,him and bunny are fully bonded but get their eggs replaced with wooden ones so we have no babies this pigeon is not shy lol,he is on my shoulder all day most of the time,he always has alot to say too.hes a great pet

















































ok so thats all of them except of my nugget ratty hope you all enjoy these pics


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww they are all adorable, thank you for sharing.  
How are pigeons as pets? Are they social and what not?

I love the little attire that they have one, I have forgotten the name of those, but they work wonders for birds. My sister has some kind of small bird that used to potty everywhere until she got her one of those


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

oh thank you! 

Well lemme say pigeons are the most outgoing and social bird iv ever met,close to parrots.they are always talking and doing mating dances,they love to be with people.My hen like to push around a cat toy balls with treats inside it to get them out vary smart birds,one of the few animals that has self cognitive abilities.plus they dont sqwak like most pet birds they coo,which was my main reason for looking into them as pets,they are great and anyone who meets them ends up loving them 

yeah their flight suits are each from different companies,but it stops me from having to pick up poo all dayi love them.
thanks again for the kind words!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You're welcome, of course  It's not too often that you see them as pets, so someone sharing them is interesting to me. 

It's neat how social they are and hearing about them makes me want one  Would you consider them to be less or more maintance then a rat?

Flight suit, that is cute :3 I saw that they can make any pattern and colors for those, so that is neat to have a different color, etc per bird that you own. They seem like they would be a little difficult to get on the bird at first? Or don't they mind it as much as I think they would? lol ;3


Edit:
Haha, I was looking through pics of the flight suits on google and found this rather festive one I wanted to share


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my! that pic is soooo cute,lmaothanks for sharing that lol.

there are surprisingly a lot of pigeon owners that have them indoors,i belong to a pigeon forum and there are many like me but it is not too common i guess, i get alot of odd reactions when i talk about them lol.if people only knew how amazing they are and how bonded they can become they would not think its odd at all.

an a bit about maintenance between the two,pigeon that live indoors need at least 4 hours of free fly time,either in a room like i have or threw out the house,the need alot of room to move and fly,i have 2 large metal dog crate put together and that is fine for my 2 pigeons, but i also open their cage when i get up and let them have free roam of the room they live in.they need good feed which the cost is pretty low if you only have a few birds.for the most part they are a bit more work than a rat ,but not by much for me.they are pretty much the same when it comes to upkeep..,clean cage,good feed,time out of cage.also like rat they need a mate for buddy.it is nice with bird because i just let them do their "thing" and then replace their eggs with wooden ones before anything has developed,perfect birth controli wont go on for ever but pigeons are great pets and easier to live with them most would think of coarse someone should only get a pij if they have the income for a avian vet

and yeah some bird do not like the flight suit at first ,my female kinda wigged out and then got over it in 10 minutes,some never do,and some dont care at all.
thanks for the pic!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

That sounds like people with their reactions to hearing I have pet rats. People wrinkle their noses and don't understand how intelligent and well mannered they can be. Which I am sure is the same for pigeons. It seems a lot of animals are misunderstood by people they never experienced the joy of owning them. At least with what we own, we know how amazing they really are <3

It was neat to read about pigeons, even though I am sure my boyfriend wouldn't dig them, since he doesn't like birds. But I think they are beautiful creatures. They sound like a little bit more work then rats, with the 4 hours of flight time, but they would be something to consider.  

And you're welcome. I thought that picture was adorable and wanted to share some leftover holiday spirit  
Have you ever made your own flight suits?


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

yeah i thought my boyfriend would be not to keen on pigeons considering he said he dislikes bird as well,but once i showed him that they dont make much noise and how they bond he loves them haha then i had to convince him that bunny needed a mate and we needed a 2nd bird lol,im vary lucky that my bf is cool about it all. it is a bit of work with the pij's.if you have an outdoor loft or a huge flight cage they dont need 4 hours out,i only do that because my cage is basiclly for food and nesting and not vary big.but it is for sure alot of work,i have to make my rounds when i wake up pigeons then rat and then dogs lol.i root for the underdogsrats,pigeons,pittbuls i own all three lol misunderstood animals and i love it.

it is sad how many people try to tell me my loved pets are dirty and should be killed there are alot of misconceptions about pigeons,getting sick form a ferel one is vary slim to none,you would actually have to put their droppings in your mouth to get sick by them....so people seem to think you can get sick and die from them you cannot the only real reason people hate is because they poop on cars,which if you ask me is the most selfish reason to hate an animal and have them killed of,which is something that is happening right now sadly but yes they are worth every moment of work,i know you understand that for sure,they are just as smart and bonding animals as rats the pigeons are my favorite bird and i think they are the most beautiful animals with wings im so glad your open minded about pigeons!

i have never made my own flight suit....but that is a great idea! i have needle and thread,i just need some fabric and ill try it for sure! it might be a bit hard to get the measurements right.thats great idea thank you!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmm, maybe later down the road that would be a pet worth considering.  They are cool and different from your average pet store bird and seems to have a stronger bond with their owners. Maybe I could talk him into it, since at first when I got rats he wanted no part of it and was actually a little fearful of them, because like most people he didn't understand them as a pet. Like most of the world. 

Fortunately, he is an open-minded person like myself and learned about them and learned to understand how amazing they were as pets. It is really sad in this day and age that people can still be so... Stupid, pardon my choice of wording, but I really cannot stand with any animal, that it can cause disease or make you sick. Petstores would not be allowed to sell or breed any kind of animal that could pass their human a serious virus or disease. You are more likely to get sick from your dog or cat then a rat or a bird, as long as cages are kept sanitary and what not. I always hear people stating that oh the black death is caused by rats. While yes, a rat was a carrier of this disease, people fail to release that they were not the cause. A rat could not help if I flea infected with the disease jumps on them, sucks their blood and transfers such. People just don't take time to learn the real facts before speaking in a lesser intelligent manner. It really makes me shake my head. Like at work, when speaking to employees, they look at me like I have three horns coming out of my head when I try to explain such. Is it that hard to comprehend that everything you hear in rumor isn't always true?

lol, this has become more of a rant now, but I like it  
And you're welcome. It would be a neat idea to try and make your own. I would like to know how that turns out. Perhaps you can measure out a FS that you already have


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

here is a few vids i forgot i had these.


here is a vid of bunny gathering,one of the few times
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aL0snTiJlVE

Bath time! they get these every few days



Jujubean gathering Timothy hay bunny is sitting on the eggs,vary sweet


Here is a vid of jujubean courting bunny bunny is not digging it at all as she just laid eggs at this point,i love the noises he makes

this is a vid of bunny before i got her mate,she was gathering by her self lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnWyk2KIiLY



as you can see the males are alot more active and loud but still not bad at all

sorry for all the videos!!! lol im a little in love with my birds i guess


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

There is not a problem with sharing your love for your pets :3 That is why I come here  
I love seeing videos, but alas I will have to wait until I get home from work to see them, because we are not supposed to use YouTube and my computer has no sound. But I will check them out when I am home :3


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

:O

Your staffy is gorgeous! I love pitbulls and pit mixes.
I Really hope to adopt one from a shelter next September when I am getting a 2ed dog.

right now I have a lazy chihuahua who would rather sleep his day away then even bat an eyelash at with a toy xD
And your pigeons are just great lol I know alot of people have them and everyone I know who does raves about them as the smartest bird they know.


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

oh thanks kiko!! yeah i love my jaz ,shes a jem i tell ya and yeah shelter is the best place to go for a bully! they need us for sure

lol lazy chi chi,i know so many of those lol,im a pet sitter and take care of 3 different Chihuahuas and they are all like yours lol i love them tho.
my bull is always ready to go full throttle lol

thank you for the kind words,i do love my pij's alot,they are vary smart.thanks for being so nice guys!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a 10yr old chihuahua x rat terrier mix. She was rather hyper and active when she was young, but as age is catching up with her she has been very lazy and would rather sleep then play with a toy. She still gets excited with other dogs and once in a while runs around the living room with a toy, but other then that you can always find her nested inside the blankets. Even on walks, she is a lot more calm and collected then she once was. :[


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

i like Chihuahuas when they are spunky and calm .lol,they are so cute when they are old.i have never had a small dog i spent a few year rescuing bullies from the bad area i grew up in and owned mostly them,i hope to get a Boston terrier or pug in a few years when we move and buy our own place and are not renting.
ur chi sounds so sweet


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Yeah, she is my little sweetheart. She will love on anyone while I am not home, but as soon as I come home, I am the only one she wants attention from. She is a wonderful dog, it's just a shame that she is getting up there in age and has been showing signs of loosing proper use of her back legs ><


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

awwww sad,im sure it vary hard to deal with the aging of your fur baby.iv yet to have a pet that got old considering im so young and could only have hamsters and cats growing up that i never saw them get old but i know itll kill me when it happens to my babies.every Chihuahua iv met had there one person,lol they are always nice to people but for sure know who there one human is


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks & I do agree. My 13 year female cat is in better health at the moment compared to the signs of aging in my 10 year old chihuahua. >< And of course she knows who her human is <3 When she lived with my parents, my sister and I, she was always my sisters dog. Then my parents split, dad had the dog for a short time and brought her to live with me. Out of the current three people in my house, she has for sure taken me as her new human and has for almost two years now :3


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

well she knows a good human when she sees one i guesslucky chi chi yeah cats live so much longer than dogs its sad.my dogs know im their human,they love my bf of 4 years,but they know im the oneif im not around **** do just fine tho lol,sneeky fur babies


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Tehehe :3 
And yes it is sad that animals have short lives, but then again that makes their time here on earth that much more special in our hearts. They say that dog years to human years is about 7 years. So if Dottie is 10yrs old, having turned 10 on Aug 1st, she would be 70yrs old in human years ><


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

well no wonder she's acting a bit old she's a grandma lol i love little grey haired old dogs,so sweet.

it really stinks about how short rats live,i just found this out a few months ago since im new to rats ,i wish it wasn't so,but i guess that just give me time to have more of them in my life


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, those pigeons are wonderful, and so are your dogs. That pittie seems like a sweetie- I'm glad you saved her. They are very good dogs, people just don't get it.

The pigeons are just beautiful. I love the flight suits- when I had Shadow, I tried a flight suit. He didn't like it much, but tolerated a harness, and so got to go places with me. I always had bird poo on my shoulders, but he was the best bird I could have wanted. I got odd reactions with him, as you said you do with your pidgeons, one of the weirdest being, "It's illegal to have one of those and you're a cruel person for having him and you need to release him into the wild!!" He was a European Starling, and that was a teacher at my brother's school. I had gone to pick him up, and had Shadow on my glove, and the kids were petting him. The teacher was shouting and stuff. I was like, "Erm, he can't fly. His wing is crooked. It broke. He's my pet and an invasive species that is legal, and he obviously is fine with being handled and going places. He isn't happy in his cage and likes to be harnessed and ride my bike. Calm down, really." Stupid people. 

Do your pigeons talk, or learn tunes or phrases? My starling did, it was very neat.


----------



## kailey lane (Nov 29, 2010)

oh wow kinsey thank you! yeah my pitty is by far the sweetest dog iv ever met,a kind soulim a big time bully breed advocate.
yeah they flight suits took a while for them to get used to,some never do thats for sure lol.
im so happy you saved the handicapped starling,i truly believe if the animal cannot fend for it self in the wild we should help it my pigeons would never make it outdoors in my opinion,they were born indoors and have never looked for food outdoors,nothing would stop them from drinking water with a little motor oil if they couldn't smell it.so yeah i get alot of grief from some people about my birds because some choose to be ignorant ,judge because its a pigeon or think its cruel to own them,but when people meet them they understand right away my birds are so happy. im sure your little shadow was a wonderful birdi love starlings,they are so beautiful

Pigeons for the most part only do variations of cooing and grunts.they cannot speak words as far as i know.but i love their sounds ,very soothing.i am not much for loud birds personally they work out great.

what kind of stuff did your starling learn? i think that is so cool thank you for asking about my birds


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Some day when I'm out of this pit-bull hating house I will get one.  my parents are the kind of people who won't let me pet a pit because it's "going to bite youuu!"

He was amazing, and I have zero clue why he allowed me to handle him, because I caught him when he was a mature adult with full breeding plumage, so at least a couple of years as a wild bird. He couldn't fly at all, hopped around and jumped and flapped, and the first time I saw him he escaped into a bramble bush, and a week later, I saw him again and caught him. His wing was infected and bone was sticking out of the skin, and he would have died out there with the way it healed. A predator has gotten him and shattered it. Yanked his tail out, too, and put punctures in his head and beak. People who saw him either thought I was an awful person, thought that I fed him baby birds, or said it was cruel to have him harnessed, even though he was content, or thought it was illegal. They never did understand it. That teacher was so ignorant, though, it was just sickening. When there's a bird who's wing is obviously crooked, and he is not attempting to escape his handler, and has healthy, shining plumage, then it's pretty obvious somethng's been done right.

He sang segments of songs, crowed like a rooster, meowed like a cat, and imitated other birds. He was learning the basic sounds of human speech when he died.

Did you hand raise yours? They sound adorable.


----------

